# 1930 Elgin Redbird



## Waterland (Oct 14, 2014)

Picked this up from a Cabe member on my way out to my family reunion this weekend.  I'm pretty sure it's a 1930 Elgin Redbird based on extensive research.  It's missing a front fender, but everything else is there.  It did come with handlebars, pedals and both wheels, 28" Wood clad, New Departure SM front, Model C rear.  It looks like most of the original paint is there under a fine layer of rust, I cleaned some of it up with WD-40 and steel wool and it brought back the red pretty nicely.  I think I'll try a rust remover bath like Evaporust on the painted parts to see how well I can bring it back.  Spent most of the day loosening up all the rusted parts and breaking down the bike for clean up, I have most of the parts soaking in simple green right now and tomorrow I'll Evaporust everything.  I haven't decided if I want to go with Velocity rims laced with the original hubs, or keep it original and get some Robert Dean singletubes, I'll decide once everything is cleaned up.  I'll keep posting my progress on this as I go.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Really Nice Original!*

That's a Really Nice Original ELGIN!!!!!
Show the Wheels and Handlebar Too!!

Keep it Original If You Can!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Waterland (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, I'm in the process of derusting everything right now, I'm not going to replate anything, just remove the rust.  I'm going to try to bring out and preserve as much of the original paint as I can, but I'm already running into problems; the white darts on the fork are especially fragile, I soaked the fork in evaporust and most of the white paint wiped away, you can still see some remnants of it and the basic shape, so not all is lost.  I think I'll stick to steel wool and WD-40 for the rest of the frame, but who knows how much paint is left under all the rust.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice find!

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Waterland said:


> Thanks, I'm in the process of derusting everything right now, I'm not going to replate anything, just remove the rust.  I'm going to try to bring out and preserve as much of the original paint as I can, but I'm already running into problems; the white darts on the fork are especially fragile, I soaked the fork in evaporust and most of the white paint wiped away, you can still see some remnants of it and the basic shape, so not all is lost.  I think I'll stick to steel wool and WD-40 for the rest of the frame, but who knows how much paint is left under all the rust.




Shoulda gave it the 'ol wood bleach treatment. This seems to be the ticket if you want to save original paint that looks too far gone. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 15, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Shoulda gave it the 'ol wood bleach treatment. This seems to be the ticket if you want to save original paint that looks too far gone. V/r Shawn




Be careful!! That stuff will turn red pink!


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 16, 2014)

nice bike, m & m


----------



## jchicago (Jan 8, 2018)

I just found a Redbird in similar shape. I'm wondering what happened to this bike. Did you ever get it restored?


----------

